# Free Files



## Madison1980 (Jan 12, 2017)

Are now open on IRS website! Does anyone recommend one software over another? I think this has been mentioned, so sorry for being repetitive. I started a new thread, though, so information will be easy to find. 

Thanks in advance for suggestions!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, try the "wizard" to select a tax service applicable to your particular situation. There are a variety of criteria - i.e. age, income, residence, etc.

The "standards" for tax filing software are TurboTax, TaxAct and H&R Block - all of which are reviewed many places on the Internet. But for those of us living outside the US, our options may be limited to those services that can deal with foreign addresses, and the necessary forms (usually 2555 and/or 1116). Age, however, is also a big limiting factor, at least for those retired overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## japanusaexpat (Jan 25, 2017)

For 2015, I had only foreign income and some US stock income.

I looked at the different options and decided to go with the H&R Block Free File Online Edition. It was pretty easy to use and they also have a big forum with many users. I was able to file a simple FEIE (form 2555 foreign earned income exclusion) and pay no taxes or money for the software.

I just checked and seems the 2016 Free File still supports the 2555, just make sure you meet the income/age requirements to free file.


----------

